# Blue Oberon cover looks Teal (UPDATE 2/19)



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I just received my Oberon Roof of Heaven in Sky Blue, and I'm trying not to be disappointed;
the quality is beautiful, but the color is so off from their picture; it really looks like a teal blue, much greener than in their photo; 
has anyone else had this experience?
Like everyone else, I had saved for this and it was a big deal to be able to buy it; now I just wish I was happy with it.
Maybe it will grow on me?  [sigh]

2/11 UPDATE:
I spoke w/Don @ Oberon, and he recommended that I return it and they will take a look at it; he reiterated that they prioritize customer service, and I know that's one thing that we really like about Oberon, as well as their fab quality, etc.
I will keep you posted as to the final outcome.
Thanks all for your feedback, and for posting some of your experiences & pics with your Sky Blue covers.

2/19 UPDATE:
I got an email from Oberon after they received my return ROH; they checked it against their other sky blue covers and said that color was consistent with their other sky blue covers; Becca told me they put a little grey in the color, so it's not so electric; maybe that is what I'm picking up as teal; she said it's similar to a French Blue; I think I was expecting more of an electric blue, because on 3 different computer monitors, that's what it looks like to me. They gave me the option of refund or exchange, but I'm still undecided. I probably will take the blue one again; now that I'm more prepared for that color, it won't be a disappointment.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Jenni said:


> Can you post a picture?


This is as close as I can get to what mine looks like, my cover may have just a teensy tinge more green/teal than this pic shows, and there's a dullness to the color. I couldn't describe it as rich or vibrant.









This is what I hoped to get, the color on their website, which to me appears to be a vibrant blue with no greenish tones:


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm sorry that you are disappointed.  While the teal is most likely a lovely color, it was not the sky blue you expected.  Perhaps you should give yourself a few days, and then if you are still not satisfied try to sell it here.  The Oberon covers are not throw away purchases.  You deserve to be one hundred per cent happy with it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you looked on the boards to see if anyone else has posted a pic of theirs for a color comparison?
deb


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My sky blue peacock journal is not anywhere near the color (it's quite a bit darker) that is shown on the Oberon pic, but it has no green undertones.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

You should send an email to Oberon with those 2 images in it......and explain your concern. I have heard Oberon will do a full refund when colors of the leather do not meet your expectations. If your cover color is true to the picture you posted, I too would be extremely displeased and I would be requesting a full refund or a replacement.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh that stinks! I wonder if using one of the leather conditioners talked about here would at least make the color richer for you.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow!!! I fully understand your disapointment, and you should definitely send this pic to Oberon: I too would be VERY disappointed with this cover  

I mean, i's one thing to expect some slight differences in shades of a hand made product, but this is entirely a different color!!!!!

I'm really sorry for you, as it's such a let down after all the excitement of ordering and then waiting to get one's new cover, and then.. this


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

After seeing your pictures I would have to say that the cover you received really does not look as attractive as the covers on the website.  Hopefully, Oberon will be able to help you get what you expected.  Good luck!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

not good! Send it back, for that amount of money you should get what you pay for. 
Brenda


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

I got the peacock in sky blue and it is definitley sky blue and beautiful, not teal at all. Have you tried to call them and discuss it. I am sure they would make it good and let you return it and exchange it for something else. Good Luck..


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I couldn't decide which Oberon cover I wanted when I first got my Kindle.  I decided on the Creek Bend Maple in saddle which is a gorgeous cover.  However, the Roof of Heaven in sky blue was calling my name.  I just had to have it so I placed another order.  My ROH in sky blue is just that:  SKY BLUE.  Had it been any other shade I would have been heartbroken!

I would definitely place a call to Oberon and voice your concerns.  I wonder how many other folks got a teal blue cover


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I understand that when leather gets dyed, the color can vary a bit......this is normal, and understandable. 

What I don't understand is WHY would Oberon even accept this piece of leather from the dying company?!?! It looks NOTHING like what they advertise.....and as such they should have returned it to the dying company for a replacement. To advertise Sky Blue, and then ship a Teal Blue product is false advertising, and Oberon is a smart enough company to know this.....and to also know that an unhappy customer is going to be a lot more of a hassle to deal with then simply returning the hide in the first place......instead of simply returning it to the coloring company, they now have to pay for postage back, remake a product, and ship it back to the customer....all the while having a customer that got a bad first impression of the company.

I'd call Oberon today....since they are in CA they are open until 7 or 8 pm EST.... I really hope they do right by this customer.......it would be a shame for Oberon to get lazy with their customer service- especially considering the prices they charge.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

My sky blue Peacock K1 cover was BLUE. I personally wouldn't accept that much of a color variation. I would definitely contact Oberon. They might not refund your money, but they will probably exchange it.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It seems to me like a different method of imprinting has been involved. In the true blue cover, while the colour is much nicer, the actual design doesnt really pop! Look at the sun face for instance; in the blue cover the face doesnt look very detailed at all. In the teal cover, the face is excellent. As are the other detail features - in the teal cover they are all much more distinct and maybe 'pressed' than in the blue cover.

So I like the actual detail in the teal cover more, but prefer the sky blue colour. I agree though, the colour is way way different to what you were expecting, much more so than a simple variation in dyes.

I understand your disappointment. My purple ROH was simply not the same purple as I was expecting. I sold it at a considerable loss after trying to improve the colour with a leather polish did nothing but make it worse. Thankfully this time I ordered a sky blue butterfly, and last week it arrived - I am pleased to say it looks blue. Second time lucky I guess. Actually, it isnt as bright as the blue in the oberon photo either! And the leather is quite different. Oh well, I love it anyways.
Mine:









Oberon:


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Please let us know the outcome of your phone call to Oberon. I own one cover and was considering ordering the ROH or Pond cover but I'm a little scared now after seeing what you received. I know their website says there can be a variance in color, but yours isn't even close in my opinion. I wouldn't like what you received either. Please keep us posted.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow Pushka.......that Butterfly's color is waayyy off as well.  Looks like Oberon needs to update their photos of "Sky Blue" on their website if they are no longer sending out the "older" version of it........I know that for now I'd stay FAR away from this color.......it looks terrible......  Not rich and vibrant at all......which is what I like about Oberon's covers.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

For the past few weeks, and looking at the latest pics of Oberons posted here, I have the feeling they have changed the type of LEATHER they use - and maybe not their dies. All the new covers look much smoother than the earlier ones, which had more of a "pebbled" look to them. Truth be told I liked the "pebbled" one better: I thought it gave the covers more character, even though Pushka is right, the designs seem to pop more on the smooth leather.

But more importantly, especially in this particular case, it seems that the new leather takes to the dies majorly differently, and well, when you like the old colors, one is bound to be disappointed  

While I absolutely love Oberon and their products, they need to better communicate on issues like that. While it is understood that some variations are bound to exist, this is just too different to be able to be justified by the "hand made" argument.

But maybe I'm wrong? Wish Patrizia or Oberon themselves could let us know  

Also, can't wait for Luvmy4brats to get her cover and hear from her if she thinks the color/leather is any different from her previous sky blue butterfly.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Actually, vibrant is the word, isn't it. Sky blue is no longer vivid or vibrant. I do like the cover, but I hadnt actually compared it with the website when I got it. Until just now. And I didnt get sky blue either, did I!  It is most like colour "Delft blue very dark" (2990) on this website:
http://www.eternasilk.com/EternaSilk_swatchcard3.htm

And they certainly arent using pebbled leather anymore. They really need to fix this....


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice design, but u can tell the difference when you compare the two pictures


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Neo said:


> Also, can't wait for Luvmy4brats to get her cover and hear from her if she thinks the color/leather is any different from her previous sky blue butterfly.


I agree with everything you wrote Neo, but the quote above will be very interesting to see.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Trust me, I don't think there's anyone more anxious than I am to get it. I've been worrying for 2-3 days now that the color might have changed. I should have waited to sell the old cover until I had the new one in hand. I had something similar happen with the purple last year. I'm afraid the earliest I'll get it is Friday. There's no way mail will be delivered tomorrow.  

I've always considered the sky blue as more of a denim color. It wasn't the bright color that the site shows. More like the deeper Butterfly cover


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've always considered the sky blue as more of a denim color. It wasn't the bright color that the dote shows. More like the deeper Butterfly cover


Ears burning hey? I think denim colour describes it well.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I have been considering buying the hokusai wave in Navy or sky blue--now I can save my money--I will not order until I see some pics of their current color/leather models.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Ears burning hey? I think denim colour describes it well.


lol. I've been lurking today.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Neo said:


> For the past few weeks, and looking at the latest pics of Oberons posted here, I have the feeling they have changed the type of LEATHER they use - and maybe not their dies. All the new covers look much smoother than the earlier ones, which had more of a "pebbled" look to them. Truth be told I liked the "pebbled" one better: I thought it gave the covers more character, even though Pushka is right, the designs seem to pop more on the smooth leather.


I would be interested to know it Oberon changed their leather manufacturers. In some ways I think they have and in some ways I don't.

The reason I don't think they have is because I purchased the Dragonfly Pond on January 11, and I received it on the 22nd. I then ordered the Three Graces in Wine on the 25 of January and received it January 29th. The Dragonfly Pond is smoother, the Three Graces is more pebbled. 








It they were trying to get rid of the leftover "pebbled" leather, my Dragonfly Pond would have been pebbled leather- it came first.

The reason I think it may have changed is because my DFIL owns a hand book Bindery business, and he uses colored leather regularly. The way I understand it a smoother leather is a more "natural" leather that is not treated as much during the tanning process- generally it has just been pressed to be smooth. A "pebbled' look is generally embossed onto the leather, after it has been smoothed- this is because consumers tend to want a more "consistent" look with their products, and naturally pebbled leather is very inconsistent in the way it looks: i.e. a pebble here, a pebble there, but no overall pattern to it.

I too wish Oberon would chime in here more often.......they really should address comment on the threads here at KB that pertain to them on a regular basis- shows more customer involvement- especially when it's a concern about a product such as this.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree there Pomlover, given the good exposure these forums give to Oberon covers, and the obvious $$ to their company.  Perhaps there was more pebbled leather left of the Three Graces cover (wine?) than the Fern colour.


----------



## Kindlechick (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello, I ordered and received Oberon's Dragonfly cover in "sky blue" a couple of weeks ago, and the blue is different than what Oberon's website shows.  My cover is more of a smoky, muted blue, not a brighter blue as is shown on the website.  I see no green in mine though.  I would have preferred the brighter "sky blue" as shown on their website.  I understand there are variations, but mine is significantly different.  I still love it though...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Kindlechick- will you post a picture of your cover? I'd like to see that.


----------



## Kindlechick (Jan 30, 2010)

Sure, I don't have the world greatest camera, but I will try to capture some daylight tomorrow and post up some pictures.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

pomlover2586 said:


> I would be interested to know it Oberon changed their leather manufacturers. In some ways I think they have and in some ways I don't.
> 
> The reason I don't think they have is because I purchased the Dragonfly Pond on January 11, and I received it on the 22nd. I then ordered the Three Graces in Wine on the 25 of January and received it January 29th. The Dragonfly Pond is smoother, the Three Graces is more pebbled.
> 
> ...


Where did you find the three graces cover? I searched for it on the oberon website but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a ROH in sky blue that I received about a week ago and the color was what I expected; however, the color is not accurately reflected on Oberon's website. I knew what the blue looked like because at a Kindle meetup last year I saw a cover that one of the attendees brought that was sky blue and I was surprised at the time because it wasn't the bright sky blue I would have expected. It has no green/teal tinge to it at all, it is a pure, clear blue - it is simply a darker blue than the name would imply. And it is very nice - I am very happy with the color. I do think Oberon needs to rename the color to something that is more accurate.

I also have a Creekbed Maple cover in saddle that I have had since spring of last year and there is no difference in the leather of that cover and the cover I just received (other than the color and design of course!) Same beautiful quality, same texture (both of these designs are more detailed so there are places that are smooth and other areas where there is the design texture). I also have a River Garden in red for my nook and that is beautiful as well and same leather quality as my original Oberon.

I hope this helps reduce some of the concerns you guys may have about your potential Oberon covers!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, now I'm afraid to order another cover since their colors seem to be way off. I love the one I have but I guess maybe I should stick with that one until all of this shakes out and I really know what color I would be getting. Seems like they need to update their website pictures so customers know what to expect. They can't expect customers to order what's pictured and then happily accept what they are getting currently....too different.


----------



## Kindlechick (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, it is an overcast day, but here is my Oberon in sky blue. I do love it, but I feel it is quite a bit darker (smokier) than their website's picture.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Pomlover, I think you posted the same sentiment in the Oberon "Thank you" thread where we had some questions that were never answered. I am interested in a purse that I had questions about, but never got answers. I could contact Oberon but it's not high on my priority list. Had I gotten a response I probably would have ordered one while I was in the mood.
> 
> I think since they are a small family company that they don't have the time to answer all our questions here.


Glad it's not just me....I e-mailed on January 27th and haven't had a response yet.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindlechick said:


> Ok, it is an overcast day, but here is my Oberon in sky blue. I do love it, but I feel it is quite a bit darker (smokier) than their website's picture.


That's pretty much exactly the color of my peacock journal.... I was just looking at a pic I took of it when I received it - which I used a flash to take - and it looks just like the color that Oberon has on its site.... I think they might wish to retake their pics in a more natural light.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Luna said:


> Where did you find the three graces cover? I searched for it on the oberon website but I couldn't find it.


Luna- The Three Graces cover has been discontinued due to manufacturing difficulties- my cover was the last one to be made. 

As far as my previous comments re: Oberon not answering questions, I have the same opinions often. I don't expect Oberon to chime in on every topic here on KB pertaining to their covers, but when there is a real concern/issue re: their products then yes I expect them to make time- especially considering the prices charged. When dealing with a small family owned company I expect higher prices- it's a given- but I also expect EXCELLENT customer service, or I won't shop at said locations.

So far Oberon has been a pleasure to work with, and I hope they continue to be such......but if their CS ever changes then no I won't be a customer.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Kindlechick - I love your cover and that skin with it!  Gorgeous!

BTW - I have received two recent Oberon products - neither of them a Kindle cover - and am extremely pleased with both of them.  The first was a small journal cover in purple ROH, and the second was a small organizer in fern Dragonfly Pond.

The purple is just slightly darker (more "grape") than I thought it would be, but I love it (and purples are difficult to photograph accurately, and even more difficult to describe by name, IMHO.)

The fern is EXACTLY as I thought (and hoped) it would be, and it is just beautiful.  

Neither of these recent items is pebbled leather; in fact, the organizer is very smooth ... a bit of "grain" to it, but smooth to the touch.  Because ROH is such a detailed design, I guess it's kind of hard to say what the texture of that leather is, but it does not appear to be pebbled at all.

As for the sky blue color ... I do think the color as shown in the photos on their website IS the color of the sky.  However it looks like that's not actually what is being produced, so probably both the name of the color and the photos need to be changed.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> Wow, now I'm afraid to order another cover since their colors seem to be way off.


I think if you're getting one of the more earth type tones: Saddle, Fern, Wine (maybe that's not earth tone ), anyway, you know what I mean, more neutral type tones, there isn't a very big discrepancy, and people have been really happy with those colors from what I've read; it's more the blues and purples that seem to differ the most (and occasionally greens).
I wouldn't hesitate to order any of the other colors, and I'm hoping to get this "blue" issue resolved; especially after seeing "kindlechick"s blue Dragonfly cover; even though it's not exactly the same as the website, it's close enough;
I'm hoping my experience was just a one off, but like I wrote, I'll keep you posted.

Regarding the difference in "pebbling", I really prefer the smoother leather, it looks more natural, and was the main reason I ordered the daVinci in Saddle and not Wine, because the wine is more pebbled than I like, at least from the pics posted. Just a matter of personal preference, I guess.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

kindlechick's looks almost more like the navy blue on the site than the sky blue. But it's still a pretty color.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Wunderkind said:


> I hope this helps reduce some of the concerns you guys may have about your potential Oberon covers!


I dont think this does reduce concerns because you are confirming that the colours on the website are not the colours we receive. You were lucky in that you saw the "sky blue" in person, most people havent and they rely on the website. And the leathers too are different - I like the feel of pebble leather, but it seems that isnt what we are getting now. Or, some are getting it, other's are not. Which makes me think the designs are stamped not to order, but in advance perhaps and some designs run out (eg the butterfly on the pebbled leather) while others take longer to run out.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

My comment about reducing/addressing concerns about ordering from Oberon had to do with the leather quality not appearing to be lower, since I had a cover I purchased last year and had received two covers recently that had the same quality/texture of leather as my original cover. Out of the three covers that I have, only the blue color is different than the picture on Oberon's website. 

I agree the blue isn't reflected accurately on the website, but my comment about reducing concerns had to do with other issues, not the color issue. As I noted in my post, I think Oberon needs to come up with a more accurate name to reflect the blue so that people are not surprised when they receive something they didn't expect.


----------



## TogTogTogTog (Feb 4, 2010)

Its not a matter of changing the name of the colour. No matter how you name it, people will refer entirely to the pictures for comparison. I don't think anyone here would have bought an Oberon cover that's 'Sky Blue' without seeing a picture of it first. A better thing for Oberon to do would be to get a paid photographer or just spend a decent amount of time getting the photos they take to match the reality as close as possible. Hell, even Photoshop it a bit to make it look as close to the actual product as possible.

Now my question to the Post Creator is... did you have to pay for postage back to Oberon? Because I've got a cover coming to Australia


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

togtogtogtog, I agree with you.  What have you ordered again?  I am from Australia too and man the postage they charge is very high! 

Wunderkind, I dont think anyone had concerns about the quality of the leather, the original poster was concerned about colour, as have I been from my purple experience.  Whether it is pebbled or not, well, that doesnt really concern me too much either, but again it is another point of difference - the website shows pebbled, but it isnt what we get.  Certainly not an issue to make anyone want to return it, but colour most certainly is!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

TogTogTogTog said:


> Now my question to the Post Creator is... did you have to pay for postage back to Oberon? Because I've got a cover coming to Australia


When I asked about this, they said they needed to take a look at it first; I feel pretty confident that it will get reimbursed, but I will let you know; I don't think you have anything to worry about though, because didn't you get the daVinci in Saddle? The picture I posted when you were trying to decide is pretty accurate I think, and the quality of the cover is fantastic; I think you can relax and just be prepared to love your cover.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it possible that some of the color difference has to do with professional lighting for photography vs. normal ambient lighting in the home photos?  Bright light will always make colors pop more.

I must say, I was also a little disappointed when I got my sky blue ROH cover.  I expected it to be more of a 'peacock' blue as in the Oberon picture.  But, it is still lovely and, I think, an appropriate color given the theme of the design.


----------



## TogTogTogTog (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't think I'll have any colour issues with daVinci in Saddle. Unless the covers like pink or something 

It'd just be nice to know about the postage though, because shipping to Aus isn't exactly cheap so sending it back becomes a very big deal for us  In fact, if we had to pay shipping back to The States and then back down to Australia it'd almost work out cheaper to just buy a new cover (and you get to keep the old one).


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

This isn't terribly on topic, but it has been mentioned a few times in this thread.

The DX Celtic Hounds cover I received today has a texture much like the cover on the left in this pic. I prefer this to the heavily pebbled on the right.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Pushka said:


> togtogtogtog, I agree with you. What have you ordered again? I am from Australia too and man the postage they charge is very high!
> 
> Wunderkind, I dont think anyone had concerns about the quality of the leather, the original poster was concerned about colour, as have I been from my purple experience. Whether it is pebbled or not, well, that doesnt really concern me too much either, but again it is another point of difference - the website shows pebbled, but it isnt what we get. Certainly not an issue to make anyone want to return it, but colour most certainly is!


There were a few posts where people were wondering if Oberon had changed leather suppliers and that the leather was a lower grade. That being said, had I not seen the sky blue color in person last year, I too would have been disappointed, since the website information did not match what I received.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

My blue Oberon is as blue as I'd want it to be.. I received mine in the late summer...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep that is blue and also pebbled. Nothing like the sky blue I received last week. I do like mine it just isn't the sky blue on the website. Something has changed.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Karma Kindle said:


> My blue Oberon is as blue as I'd want it to be.. I received mine in the late summer...


Karma Kindle, Is your pic of your blue peacock cover a pretty accurate depiction of the color you received? I don't mind if mine is a different shade of blue at all, but the first thing I thought when I looked at the ROH when I opened it was, "this is teal" 
I put it in the return mail today, and I live only a few hundred miles from Oberon, so I'm hoping they receive it by Monday and I know something then. I've been looking forward to this cover for quite some time. 
(Gorgeous combo BTW)


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> I would be interested to know it Oberon changed their leather manufacturers. In some ways I think they have and in some ways I don't.
> 
> The reason I don't think they have is because I purchased the Dragonfly Pond on January 11, and I received it on the 22nd. I then ordered the Three Graces in Wine on the 25 of January and received it January 29th. The Dragonfly Pond is smoother, the Three Graces is more pebbled.


Gee, thanks, Pom! Just when I had finally talked myself out of buying an $80 cover, you had to go and post a pic of the Dragonfly cover. Now I have to have it; Oberon should pay you a commision...


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I've been lurking and watching this post to see if anyone would mention the "gold" button on the picture of the OP's Oberon.  Unless I'm mistaken, all Oberon covers have pewter buttons, which are silver. This tells me that the color that we are seeing in the picture of her cover would have to be way off too.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Patra said:


> I've been lurking and watching this post to see if anyone would mention the "gold" button on the picture of the OP's Oberon. Unless I'm mistaken, all Oberon covers have pewter buttons, which are silver. This tells me that the color that we are seeing in the picture of her cover would have to be way off too.


The button on my cover is pewter; my camera did not take a picture that adequately reflected the color of the leather that I received; in order to get an accurate coloring on the monitor, I had to alter the colors, which changed the button to look more goldish; however, the color of the leather that you're seeing is as close to the color of the leather that I received; that's why I posted the Oberon color alongside it; so you could see a comparison. Regardless of how it altered the button, the color of the leather is as accurate as I could approximate it, and is that far off & dull looking compared to what is posted on Oberon.
Here's an image with the "button" color corrected. The main concern is that the leather colors are this different from one another.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Karma Kindle said:


> My blue Oberon is as blue as I'd want it to be.. I received mine in the late summer...


Not to hijack the thread....but, Karma Kindle, love that skin? Where did you get it?


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Karma Kindle, Is your pic of your blue peacock cover a pretty accurate depiction of the color you received? I don't mind if mine is a different shade of blue at all, but the first thing I thought when I looked at the ROH when I opened it was, "this is teal"
> I put it in the return mail today, and I live only a few hundred miles from Oberon, so I'm hoping they receive it by Monday and I know something then. I've been looking forward to this cover for quite some time.
> (Gorgeous combo BTW)


Yep -- that photo was taken with no flash and the photo wasn't edited except to resize it. I love the color...and thanks! 



kindlek said:


> Not to hijack the thread....but, Karma Kindle, love that skin? Where did you get it?


Thank you!

It's a custom skin made from a photo I took of a peacock (my avatar is another) in the parque de las aves in Iguassu, Brasil (close to the waterfalls)..


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My daughter has the Butterfly in Sky Blue and I have the Hokusai Wave in Sky Blue. Both were bought within a month of each other. The pictures were taken with different cameras. Here are pictures.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kathy said:


> My daughter has the Butterfly in Sky Blue and I have the Hokusai Wave in Sky Blue. Both were bought within a month of each other. The pictures were taken with different cameras. Here are pictures.


Wow, they look pretty close in color on my iPhone!


----------



## Guilherme K.A (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone know if they are willing to make(if asked) a cover for Kindle but with ont of the journals designs?Really there are some there way cooler than in Kindle area...i really liked that singing wolf XD.Oh by the way do the site shows the other colors if you select them?I cant get to see the covers in the others colors and im afraid to buy them not knowing how they will look,and even more when people say they arent coming in the same color they thought it will be.

Obs.: Im not even sure if they do deliver to another country i hope so...if not im getting a plane soon lol.


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

Kathy said:


> My daughter has the Butterfly in Sky Blue and I have the Hokusai Wave in Sky Blue. Both were bought within a month of each other. The pictures were taken with different cameras. Here are pictures.


Here it a pic of my Wave cover in Sky Blue - they have definitely changed leathers. Mine is not nearly as "pebbled". It's hard to see if the color is different. I took the pic without a flash, but the lighting wasn't the greatest.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

This is my sky blue DX cover.. not the best quality photo..


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

This is my followup from Oberon:
2/19 UPDATE:
I got an email from Oberon after they received my return ROH; they checked it against their other sky blue covers and said that color was consistent with their other sky blue covers;
They seemed as frustrated as I was that the color was so different from my expectation;

Becca told me they put a little grey in the color, so it's not so electric; maybe that is what I'm picking up as teal; she said it's similar to a French Blue; I think I was expecting more of an electric blue, because on 3 different computer monitors, that's what it looks like to me. They gave me the option of refund or exchange, but I'm still undecided.  I probably will take the blue one again; now that I'm more prepared for that color, it won't be a disappointment.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Your "teal" blue cover is quite lovely. Unique. What you might do is talk to Becca about making sure they make the color as electric blue as you want, and then consider ordering a 2nd cover - keeping both. 

I intend to order additional Oberon cases because I love the leather, look, feel, and just the wonderfulness of the case. I have a problem with my current (first) case in that the K2 doesn't sit straight, but Becca is working with me on that. 

The electric blue is beautiful, but your teal blue is quite unique. My next order will be a red, wine, or blue. It's the design I'm waiting for. I told Becca I'd love to see a parrot on the cover. That would send me over the edge!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

After fluttering around the country for a couple of weeks, my cover finally showed up today! (yay!) I have another one coming via UPS next week, which I'll be sending back. 

The color is a bit bluer and brighter than my original but not very much. The color is very, very similar.  I've always considered it more of a denim shade (or French/Country blue) The older cover had a bit more grey in it. I really like this shade, it's so pretty (and I loved the other one too).  

The main difference though is this one is smooth leather instead of pebbled like my last one. It's much more like the leather I had on my original K1 Purple Butterfly when they first started selling Kindle covers. I think the design stands out much better on the smooth leather.

I love the new slimmer, finished corners. They aren't as noticable as the ones before. As someone who is easily distracted and prefers the velcro, I think these are very nice.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

In looking at all the photos posted on this particular thread, I noticed all the creases where the Oberon case is folded back. I had asked about this in an earlier post, but here are more examples of the way the case creases when it's folded back. Folds against the grain of the leather so to speak.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I am curious, are they going to send you a replacement in the color you really wanted?

Brenda


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

When I put in an order for Christmas gifts I asked them to send along a sample of the forest green leather, and I'm so glad I did.  I was hoping it would have a hint of blue but it's what I would call Christmas green, so at least now I know not to order it that color.  I also asked them about the purple in the color catalog, because it's what I thought I'd get when I ordered my ROH maybe a year ago.  They told me the catalog color was a bit off and that the leather they actually have is what I did get.  It's very nice, just not the old purple, which I'd love.  

Anyway, maybe they'd send leather samples to people who are concerned with exact shades (like me!).


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Aunt Marge- Did Oberon charge you for the leather sample? 

I'm not sure I'd pay for a leather sample.....the color advertised is the color one should receive.....if they change the leather color, then they need to update their image database......PERIOD.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Aunt Marge- Did Oberon charge you for the leather sample?
> 
> I'm not sure I'd pay for a leather sample.....the color advertised is the color one should receive.....if they change the leather color, then they need to update their image database......PERIOD.


No charge, but they sent it with an order I placed. I'm sure they must have lots of scraps lying around.


----------

